# New Holland 2550 swather



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey guys I've got a New Holland 2550 self propelled swather and about 5 acres from finishing up for the year it beeped and showed Error 3 on the screen and stopped the header. My manual doesn't show anything about error codes. Anyone familiar with these machines? There's a sensor in the seat to shut the header off if you get up with it on. Also had to shut the machine off and restart to clear it. Happened a bunch of times in a row. Kinda seemed it would happen when I picked the header up to turn around.


----------

